# Florida Keys



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

Looking to take my wife and daughter to one of the Keys and rent a canal house. My daughter is 13 and not quite ready for the Key West crowd. Thinking about Marathon area of Key Colony. Any tips or reviews for places to rent or stay away from? Will probably rent a center console for a few days for Fish/Snorkel/Cruising. Going in early April.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

We stayed in big pine key at "the overlook" which is a private house and loved it. They had kayaks to use, water slide, heated pool, your own canal dockage, fish cleaning station Ect... We rented a boat from vacation boat rentals and they were great. Big pine key has the key deer which roam all over. They would come right up to u in the evenings which was an awesome experience. We even hired a captain to come charter fish with us on our boat for the day as they have a rent a captain program and it was awesome. He taught us where and how to fish and we had a ball for the rest of the week we were down there. Big pine is a smaller more quiet community which we liked, with great fishing. Make sure to hit Bahia Honda state park as its the most awesome beach I've seen, and no name pub was also a neat place to see. I'll be back someday as it was a favorite vacation of mine


----------



## haverka7 (Dec 31, 2012)

We always stay in Islsmorada. We stay at Chesapeake bay resort and absolutely love it! Quiet relaxing and everything is really close.

Sent from my XT1056 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

Might try Karen Larson Scott. She's been living in Key West quite a while now. She might have some helpful input. I'm friends with her on FB if you're not.


----------



## jasperdog (Nov 8, 2007)

I am in Islamorada a fair amount. We have a boat in rack storage there.

For house rentals try Island Villa, Moorings real estate, American Caribean, or maybe VRBO.

Duck Key has their own deal I think. 

Buy some charts or at least look online beforehand.. It is a little different from here. Be sure to have all required equpment and documents. We get stopped maybe every third trip.

The fishing is generally great, especially if you have reasonable expectations. Lots of spinning rods,jigs, plastics, and bait, live and frozen. We have had as much fun catching bait as "fishing" some days..

Tons of marine life to see...


----------

